

Ask HN: Where are all the Seattle startups? - sterlingtuckett

There are absolutely a TON of startups/jobs listed here, but relatively few in the Seattle/Pac NW...<p>I'd love to hear more about the NW startup community!
======
calbear81
John Cook (<http://www.geekwire.com/>) has been covering the Seattle startup
and tech scene for quite a while. Madrona is the go-to VC in Seattle so their
portfolio (<http://www.madrona.com/venture-capital-investments/>) is a good
place to start.

------
jc4p
Not directly startup related but check out Seattle beer&&code:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Seattle/comments/r5wf2/beer_code_slu...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Seattle/comments/r5wf2/beer_code_slu_meetup_the_easy_wednesday_the_21st/)

------
japhyr
I will be visiting Seattle and Portland this summer, and I was going to ask at
some point if there are any hacker hangouts in the pacific northwest that
would be good to visit.

~~~
ESPN_Boris
Try and get in touch with www.twitter.com/zacharycohn He organizes a sizable
HN Meetup in Seattle

------
bkyan
Another good meetup for local startups: <http://www.meetup.com/Lean-Startup-
Seattle/>

------
sterlingtuckett
Are there any people from companies here on HN?

------
molsongolden
You could try hops and chops

------
sterlingtuckett
Awesome - keep em coming!

